# Trick or Treat



## Jeremy (Nov 2, 2005)

"And have no fellowship with the unfruitful works of darkness, but rather reprove them." Eph. 5:11

Does God allow for trick or treating?

(That is, taking your kids)


----------



## turmeric (Nov 2, 2005)

I don't know about taking the kids but I used to try to have evangelistic materials and candy for the little pagans - however we never got many so I quit.


----------



## Robin (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeremy_
> "And have no fellowship with the unfruitful works of darkness, but rather reprove them." Eph. 5:11
> 
> Does God allow for trick or treating?
> ...



Jeremy,

If your kids like to dress in costumes (not with a demonic theme, of course) and go out to have fun getting free candy....why not? If your neighborhood is safe for them and they understand the American Halloween tradition is a secular celebration (motivated by the candy companies) --- it should be fine.

There are only ten commandments. 

Scripture teaches that Satan is more involved with distorting the Gospel (through false teaching) than wooing converts through Halloween or Harry Potter.



Robin


----------



## blhowes (Nov 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> I don't know about taking the kids but I used to try to have evangelistic materials and candy for the little pagans - however we never got many so I quit.


We did that one year. You'd think we were giving children poison or something, judging by the indignant reaction of some of the parents.


----------



## Arch2k (Nov 3, 2005)

Jeremy, see this thread.


----------



## Richard King (Nov 3, 2005)

In Texas ...sex offenders are required by law to turn out their porch lights and not go to the door on Halloween. Kids and parents know that an unlit house is a place you do not go to.

I laughed as I walked out doors at night and every single house on my block and the next one had their lights out. We aren't offenders...we are offended by the little beggars.


----------

